# Corsair Vengeance 3000Mhz Overclock



## Dasa

this thread should be of some use to you
http://www.overclock.net/forum/5-in...-intel-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread.html


----------



## MNDMorris

Thanks for the response  I'll be sure to take a look.


Mike


----------



## Kaihekoa

I have the Corsair Vengeance DDR4-3200 16-18-18 16GB kit which uses the same Hynix memory chips. Unfortunately, Hynix memory is terrible at overclocking but runs stock settings fine. If you upped vdimm to 1.4v, you might be able to get another 100mhz at the same timings. Mine wouldn't overclock worth a damn and couldn't run 1CR. If you really want to OC memory, I recommend you return this kit and get something with Samsung B die like the G.Skill DDR4-3200 CL14 kit. It's only $20 more than this Corsair kit.


----------



## MNDMorris

HI Kaihehoa


Thanks for the response. Unfortunately, I've had the RAM since October '17 and we can't return something in the UK unless it's broken under warranty. I wouldn't be able to return it based on the product not overclocking beyond its specified rating.


I'll be sure to look in to the Samsung B die's in the future because I've heard good things in terms of quality.


----------



## GeorgeTD

I have two separately purchased 16 GB kits, total of 32 GB of this exact memory, both running at 3333 MHz. The only thing I did to overclock them higher than the specified 3000 MHz was to bump the voltage to 1,37 ("stock" 1,35) and add 1 to all timings, so instead of 15-17-17-35 they are now running at 16-18-18-36.

And to be honest, I haven't tried anything different, because it worked from the first try and I don't see the point of trying to push it further. I know for a fact that other types of RAM on my particular motherboard need fiddling with the VCCIO to overclock properly, so you might also need to look there.


----------



## MNDMorris

Thanks for the response GeorgeTD


I'll take a look down that route as well. I've boiled off the ideal of overclocking my RAM as of late due to not spending enough time in to researching peoples findings. I've heard you can bump the RAM voltages as high as 1.5V?


I think I'll try and see if I can get a stable 3333Mhz from your suggestions tonight, that seems pretty safe in terms of adding I/P voltage to 1.37!


----------



## MNDMorris

I've successfully clocked my RAM at 3333MHz. Ran a memory diagnostic test and it's all come through clear. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Kaihekoa said:


> I have the Corsair Vengeance DDR4-3200 16-18-18 16GB kit which uses the same Hynix memory chips. Unfortunately, Hynix memory is terrible at overclocking but runs stock settings fine. If you upped vdimm to 1.4v, you might be able to get another 100mhz at the same timings. Mine wouldn't overclock worth a damn and couldn't run 1CR. If you really want to OC memory, I recommend you return this kit and get something with Samsung B die like the G.Skill DDR4-3200 CL14 kit. It's only $20 more than this Corsair kit.


I have exactly the same kit of Vengeance rams with Hynix chips and the overclock just fine, in my opinion.  @MNDMorris, I'm sure you can push them further if you loosen the timings a little bit. 
I'm running 3600Mhz from 3200Mhz with CL18.18.36. With CL17 they're not stable but I'm sure I could squeeze 3700Mhz out of them at the same clocks with maybe 1.4v (right now they're running at stock 1.35v). 
I know there are kits out there that push these frequencies at CL15 or CL16 but this is plenty fast. Everything runs really snappy with good min FPS.


----------



## MNDMorris

Cryptedvick said:


> I have exactly the same kit of Vengeance rams with Hynix chips and the overclock just fine, in my opinion.
> @*MNDMorris*, I'm sure you can push them further if you loosen the timings a little bit.
> I'm running 3600Mhz from 3200Mhz with CL18.18.36. With CL17 they're not stable but I'm sure I could squeeze 3700Mhz out of them at the same clocks with maybe 1.4v (right now they're running at stock 1.35v).
> I know there are kits out there that push these frequencies at CL15 or CL16 but this is plenty fast. Everything runs really snappy with good min FPS.


 @Cryptedvick 


I ran in to a couple of BSODs earlier through the week whilst running the RAM at 3333Mhz with the voltage set to Auto. I decided to turn it back down to its stock 3000Mhz/timings. I ran a Windows Memory Diagnostic tool when I attempted the overclock and it found no issues, at the time. Both BSODs seem to be completely random too. One of them was on post out of the BIOS and another was whilst gaming (over one hour in to a session). This is the only instability I've experienced on my system, other than when I was overclocking my CPU at unstable speeds with too low I/P voltage. 


I've managed to overclock my CPU up to 5.3Ghz stable, albeit a little toasty with the voltage being close to 1.4V. I've since left the overclock at 5Ghz stable to ensure a high level of stability on my system with much lower temps. Ran stress tests, synthetic and as close as possible to general use with no hiccups. Like I said, I'm only experiencing instability since attempting to overclock my RAM. Maybe my timings are too tight for that small increase. 


Any advice would be appreciated. I'll try and loosen my timings in the meantime, @3333Mhz and run third party applications for stability testing on the RAM.


Cheers


----------



## mendelir

MNDMorris said:


> I've successfully clocked my RAM at 3333MHz. Ran a memory diagnostic test and it's all come through clear.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.





Cryptedvick said:


> I have exactly the same kit of Vengeance rams with Hynix chips and the overclock just fine, in my opinion.
> @MNDMorris, I'm sure you can push them further if you loosen the timings a little bit.
> I'm running 3600Mhz from 3200Mhz with CL18.18.36. With CL17 they're not stable but I'm sure I could squeeze 3700Mhz out of them at the same clocks with maybe 1.4v (right now they're running at stock 1.35v).
> I know there are kits out there that push these frequencies at CL15 or CL16 but this is plenty fast. Everything runs really snappy with good min FPS.


Hello, overclockers! I am a newbie of this forum and english is foreign language for me. So, if i will do something wrong - please, spare me).

my 2*8gb kit with Hynix now runs at 3200mhz 16-17-17-35-1T / 1.35V . Do you use 1T or 2T command rate to get such frequences?


----------



## Cryptedvick

mendelir said:


> Hello, overclockers! I am a newbie of this forum and english is foreign language for me. So, if i will do something wrong - please, spare me).
> 
> my 2*8gb kit with Hynix now runs at 3200mhz 16-17-17-35-1T / 1.35V . Do you use 1T or 2T command rate to get such frequences?


I have mine at 2T. 
You should try to push higher frequencies instead of tighter timings. You will get better performance from that. Try out 3600Mhz at 18.18.36 2T 1.35v and go from there.


----------



## mendelir

Cryptedvick said:


> I have mine at 2T.
> You should try to push higher frequencies instead of tighter timings. You will get better performance from that. Try out 3600Mhz at 18.18.36 2T 1.35v and go from there.


Thanks for reccomendation! Should i disable XMP 2.0 mode, if i want to overclock my memory to reach frequences 3333mhz and higher? is it necessary?


----------



## MNDMorris

mendelir said:


> Thanks for reccomendation! Should i disable XMP 2.0 mode, if i want to overclock my memory to reach frequences 3333mhz and higher? is it necessary?



From what I understand, you should turn off XMP and overclock manually, that way you'll be sure the changes you make aren't being changed by the XMP Profile.


I believe my instability came from a recent Windows 10 update, people were experiencing BSODs the last couple of weeks for no apparent reason. I'll be pushing up those frequencies tonight and seeing what I get. Let me know how you get on @mendelir


----------



## MNDMorris

Cryptedvick said:


> I have mine at 2T.
> You should try to push higher frequencies instead of tighter timings. You will get better performance from that. Try out 3600Mhz at 18.18.36 2T 1.35v and go from there.



I've tried running at 1.35v @3333Mhz, my concern however is that I had two random BSODs and I'm not sure if that's related to a recent Windows 10 issue or instability from my overclock. Other than using a memory testing tool, is there any other way of confirming stability?


A friend of mine recently purchased the same RAM as me, it won't even run the XMP Profile to run at rated speeds. He's obviously RMA'd them. Seems to be more of a lottery on these Hynex chips.


----------



## VadimM

Have same memory sticks, my mb sets on auto VCCIO 1,32 SA 1,224, are they okay? CPU is coffee lake @ 1.36V


----------



## Cryptedvick

mendelir said:


> Thanks for reccomendation! Should i disable XMP 2.0 mode, if i want to overclock my memory to reach frequences 3333mhz and higher? is it necessary?


You should disable XMP and manually overclock, although I have not seen any actual difference in OC-ing with XMP on. 



VadimM said:


> Have same memory sticks, my mb sets on auto VCCIO 1,32 SA 1,224, are they okay? CPU is coffee lake @ 1.36V


That VCCIO is a little high. I'm using 1.136v for 4.8Ghz Core/Cache with OCd rams at 3600Mhz from 3200Mhz. 
VCCSA is at 1.19v for me so you could also try with a little lower.


----------



## MNDMorris

VadimM said:


> Have same memory sticks, my mb sets on auto VCCIO 1,32 SA 1,224, are they okay? CPU is coffee lake @ 1.36V


 @VadimM;27496618 what are you running your CPU at? That voltage seems a little high if it's at stock settings. I'm currently clocked @5GHZ 1.29V on a 7600k.



Cryptedvick said:


> You should disable XMP and manually overclock, although I have not seen any actual difference in OC-ing with XMP on.
> 
> 
> 
> That VCCIO is a little high. I'm using 1.136v for 4.8Ghz Core/Cache with OCd rams at 3600Mhz from 3200Mhz.
> VCCSA is at 1.19v for me so you could also try with a little lower.


 @Cryptedvick;27496664 have you noticed anyone having any issues with the stock settings for RAM on Coffee Lake boards? A friend of mine has had issues with the stock settings being completely wrong, but they're effectively locked from installation. I've since manually adjusted the settings from voltage to timings in order to get the set to work at rated settings. They wouldn't work with XMP on and it would fail to post. They're rated to 3000Mhz and I manually clocked them at 3200Mhz with timings only being +1 above listed spec. Work fine now, memtest etc all ran no issues. 


Seems like the Coffee Lake boards are having issues with firmware or something?


----------



## VadimM

MNDMorris said:


> @VadimM;27496618 what are you running your CPU at? That voltage seems a little high if it's at stock settings. I'm currently clocked @5GHZ 1.29V on a 7600k.


CPU is OCed so it is OK.

I just realized that VCCIO/VCCSA set on auto are high. Lowered them to 1.15 both and maybe will lower more when I will have time.

Btw it is not the first time I see something similar, once I tried gaming bios for my ASUS PRIME Z370-A and realized that it set memory voltage to 1.5V. Seems like you can't rely on auto


----------



## MNDMorris

VadimM said:


> CPU is OCed so it is OK.
> 
> I just realized that VCCIO/VCCSA set on auto are high. Lowered them to 1.15 both and maybe will lower more when I will have time.
> 
> Btw it is not the first time I see something similar, once I tried gaming bios for my ASUS PRIME Z370-A and realized that it set memory voltage to 1.5V. Seems like you can't rely on auto


 @VadimM that seems to be the issue with the latest gen Intel boards. It's as if they rushed the boards out without configuring them.


----------



## silentgut

*what's the steps you did?*



MNDMorris said:


> I have XMP turned on in the BIOS which initially ran the RAM at 3000Mhz. I've managed to overclock to 3200Mhz using the XMP Profile options. As far as I'm aware, it's stable. I've used AIDA64 and run mixed tests for the PC in general, particularly the CPU and RAM. I'm yet to overclock further because I want to see if anyone has had any previous experience with this kit and what their findings are.


May i know the steps you did on achieving 3200Mhz please?


----------



## Thready

Hey guys I googled CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 and this thread came up. I have 24 GB (2x8 and 2x4) and I'm upgrading to Ryzen and I was wondering what people still thought of its overclocking capacity. I've heard mixed things in this thread. Should I just make a new thread?

Thanks


----------



## dlss

Thready said:


> Hey guys I googled CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 and this thread came up. I have 24 GB (2x8 and 2x4) and I'm upgrading to Ryzen and I was wondering what people still thought of its overclocking capacity. I've heard mixed things in this thread. Should I just make a new thread?
> 
> Thanks


Late reply, but I'm leaving it for posterity anyway. 
I have 4 of these CMK16GX4M2B3000C15. They're Samsung E-die. The most I'm able to push them on X570 with 3900X is 3600 @ 16-18-18-18-36-56 2T at 1.45V. Gear down mode disabled. 

I've tried to push them further but there's a brick wall at 3600 that I can't surpass no matter the timings or voltage used. Could possibly be a limitation of the memory controller not being able to handle 4x2R at anything above 3600.


----------



## Manzonnie

I have to disagree my team Group Nighthawk 3200 cl 16-18-18-38 1.35v (out of the box w/xmp) overclocked to 3600 16-16-16-21 1.36v with no problem and with no errors. My new Corsair B-die will not even tighten the timings at all. If I change one timing it will post but errors are there if I change any timings below the xmp profile. I am doing this on a Asrock b450m pro 4 which is a good budget board but with limited overclocking ability (so they say because it is a low priced board) compounded with hynix cjr memory I shouldn't be able to get better timings from hynix cjr than samsung B-die or you would think. Is corsair vengeance just bad binned ram? any ideas on why I am getting these results?

System:

Ryzen 3900x
Asrock b450m pro 4 (have gigabyte aorus elite wifi x570 on the way)
2x16 Corsair 3200 vengeance ram 16-18-18-36
FSP Hyper +85 650 watt (have Thermaltake Toughpower Grand RGB 850W 80+ Gold on the way )
Corsair Hydro series pump cpu block and cooling loop w/2x 360mm rads and 13 fans (so she stays cool) 
Gigabyte Aorus rtx 2080 super 
Thermaltale view 71 case

just wonder should I send the ram back while I can or wait for the new mobo and psu and see if it gets better? I do a lot of editing and speed for me is a must. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## OCMAXFAN

I have: Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15)

Here are my benchmarks to show you what my RAM is capable of for OC'ing. The main player in overclocking is the motherboard. I have been a 15 year fan of Asus. Current board is Z370-e. System is really fast!



Asus ROG STRIX Z370-E GAMING Performance Results - UserBenchmark


----------

